# Sharing my first pics of my daughter



## Kayleysmom

I just felt like sharing her photos..


----------



## bigtwinky

post up the images, and try and ensure they are a decent resolution.  Facebook compresses the hell out of images and makes them look like garbage.

So before saying anything about the quality and lack of focus, lets see the actual image.


----------



## Kayleysmom

bigtwinky said:


> post up the images, and try and ensure they are a decent resolution. Facebook compresses the hell out of images and makes them look like garbage.
> 
> So before saying anything about the quality and lack of focus, lets see the actual image.


 

Hi... oh, no big deal about the quality, I am sharing my little model...Which photo is out of focus?


----------



## bigtwinky

they all seem somewhat soft.  The second seems to be a missed focus.

this is a forum about photography, not modeling.  Posting up better quality images, in the actual thread and not a link, will help in getting constructive feedback.  But if you only want to show off your model / daughter, post it up in the Just for Fun section (which is less about photography) or make it clear in the message body


----------



## Kayleysmom

bigtwinky said:


> they all seem somewhat soft. The second seems to be a missed focus.
> 
> this is a forum about photography, not modeling. Posting up better quality images, in the actual thread and not a link, will help in getting constructive feedback. But if you only want to show off your model / daughter, post it up in the Just for Fun section (which is less about photography) or make it clear in the message body


 
The photos were edited and softened, all of them.................. and for me, my daughter, photography and modeling go hand in hand. I posted this up to share my photography of a person so it fit into the category that it was posted in. Thanks.


----------



## Kayleysmom

bigtwinky said:


> they all seem somewhat soft. The second seems to be a missed focus.


----------



## bigtwinky

heh..ok then.


----------



## LokiZ

Kayleysmom said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> they all seem somewhat soft. The second seems to be a missed focus.
> 
> this is a forum about photography, not modeling. Posting up better quality images, in the actual thread and not a link, will help in getting constructive feedback. But if you only want to show off your model / daughter, post it up in the Just for Fun section (which is less about photography) or make it clear in the message body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also asked earlier about how do I post  photos on here and was told to "post a link" so I did exactly that.
Click to expand...



I believe they mentioned posting a link to the actual file rather then a generic link  for a proprietary external website itself.  This will help you get more views as many do not like to travel to external sites or can't.  The embedding of the image "link" would normally be posted into the "insert image" dialog box rather the the "insert link" dialog box.  This displays the image automatically.



> If you want to post pictures, you'll need an outside hosting source like flickr or photobucket.. Then you just embed the links to your *files* here.



It would be nice to see your images once they are embedded.   I am confused as to why there was mention of it being no big deal on the quality of the image.   It would seem you would want to display your little model as best you could.   Especially being the proud mom that your are.   Collecting opinions here on your work should be helpful since it looks like you may doing this for awhile for the parents of those with sick children.   Learning the editing software you inquired about in the other post will be good, but any improvements you can make on the camera side will make it all the more easier on you.  Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Kayleysmom

LokiZ said:


> Kayleysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> they all seem somewhat soft. The second seems to be a missed focus.
> 
> this is a forum about photography, not modeling. Posting up better quality images, in the actual thread and not a link, will help in getting constructive feedback. But if you only want to show off your model / daughter, post it up in the Just for Fun section (which is less about photography) or make it clear in the message body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SrBiscuit

post up your exceptional images...im sure we'd all like to see them.

*edit*
checked out the linked ones above. nice set overall.
watch out for cut off toes, and subjects that are too centered.


----------

